# AGP Speed



## Subwoover (16. Februar 2002)

Hey ihr da...

Habe die Kyro 2 also 3d Prophet II 4500 mit 64mB... die rennt auch auf 4fach AGP, mein Board unterstütz auch 4fach aber ein kleines nettes Proggi zeigt mir dass die Karte mit 2fach rennt, wo kann ich das ändern?

Und mein 133Mhz Ram rennt nur mit 100 obwohl das board 133 unterstützt, wo kann ich auch das ändern?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. Februar 2002)

1. bios 2. bios


----------

